

Constructor Theory of Information - Snail_Commando
http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.5563

======
dang
Probably better to add this as a comment to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7802986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7802986)
so there aren't two threads.

